# صباح الخير عليكم , تعالوا شوفوا موضوعي ده



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

*صباح الخير منتداى العزيز:Love_Mailbox: *
*عاملين ايه ؟وحشتوووووووووووووني:wub: *
*انا النهارده جايه ومعايا موضوع غييييييييير *
*الأول هعزمكم على كوباية كابتشينو كده حلوووووة زيكم يا أحلى منتدى في الكون *

*




*

*ثانيا موضوعي النهارده غير عشان حاجتين *
*اولا :-فيه فزورة *
*وثانيا:- كله صور *
*وثالثا :- مفيش ثالثا لأن انا قولت حاجتين بس:99: *


*الحزورة*

*تفتكروا يا شطار ايه جوه الشنط دييييييييي ؟!*
*



*

*ها ؟ عرفتوا ؟؟؟؟*
*صح شاطرين كتب *
*ههههههههه مش شاطرين ولا حاجه الكتاب باين بس ما علينا :new6::new6::new6:*
*تعالوا بقي اوريكم ايه جوه الشنط *


*أولا *
*الأجبيه *
*واللي انا عذبت فيه إيريني الله يكرمها*
*وماما أمة الجميلة  *
*وكمان الاستاذ أيمن *
*وكمان الاستاذ صوت صارخ *
*وكمان الاستاذ اليكتريك كيورنت *
*و الاستاذ امجد بشارة *
*والاستاذ فريدي *
*والاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح *
*والاستاذة تماف ايريني 

**واخيرا متضحكوش عليا:new2:

**بس والله انا مقدره انهم ردوا عليا وافادوني وفيه منهم اللي مطلعه عنيهم زي الاستاذ ايمن كده والمهندسة ايريني و ماما أمة اللي دايما مستحملاني وتعباها معايا  :blush2::love34: *
*وبحبهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:flowers:*

*



*

*والكتيب الجميل ده اللي لفت نظري من اول ما دخلت من باب المكتبة *
*حسيت اني محتاجاه *
*



*


*وطبعاااااااااااا مش ممكن ادخل المكتبة ومشتريش نسخة من الكتاب المقدس *
*انا عندي الإنجيل بس ف حبيت اقتني الكتاب المقدس :new5: كله بقي يبقي ليا لوحديييييييي:blush2:*
*



*


*ودلوقتي بقي أن أن اااااااااااااااان *
*الكتاب ده لما شوفته انهبلت وقررت اشتريه هقراه دلوقتي هقراه السنه الجايه المهم عندي اني اشتريته وبقي عندي وتحت ايدي اقراه وقت ما يعجبني وخلاص 

**



*



*واخيرا بقي *
*دي صورة جماعية للذكري*

*الكتب دي انا اشتريتها امبارح من شبرا يوم الجمعه الموافق 20/6 *
*يوم كان حلو اووووووي *
*وع فكرة انا اشتريتهم وانا بالحجاب *
*قولت انا هدخل ع كده واللي مش عاجبه يخبط راسه في الحيط *
*وطبعا الراجل اللي واقف كان مستغرب ومدايق وبعدين مع الوقت ابتسملي وحطلي الكتب في الشنط القطيفه الجميله دي بدل البلاستيك العاديه *
*مع اني عذبته في الاختيارات عشان يساعدني *
*وكانت فيه ست وابنها خافت عليه لما دخلت المكتبه تقولوش شايله :bomb: في جيب البنطلون الجينز *
*هااااااااااااااااح *
*عموما عدت ع خير وانا انبسطت وقولت اشارككم انبساطي *
*يارب موضوعي يكون خفيف عليكم *
*وبعتذر عن الاطاله وعدم جودة الصور *
*لو حد عنده فكره عن استيكر ينفع اغلف بيه الغلاف بتاع الكتب بس في نفس الوقت ميبوظهاش ياريت يقول لي وشكرا ليكم *.​


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2014)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك !!!


يا بختك يا أختنا العزيزة والفاضلة..

أنا سعيد عشانك جداً جداً ..

يارب تكون هذه الكتب سبب فرحة وبهجة ونعمة لك ولعائلتك ..

تذكري ما قاله الكتاب المقدس: آمن وستخلص أنت وأهل بيتك..

سأصلي لأن تكوني سبب خلاص لأهلك وأصحابك ..


حافظي على هذه الكتب وحطيها جوا عينيكي..

أنا طبعاً في بلاد لا أستطيع ان احتفظ بالكتاب المقدس.. لذلك أول ما سفرت برا في أوروبا أول شي عملته هو إني أشتريت صليب والكتاب المقدس وكانت معي طوال الوقت ..

وكنت أقرأ الكتاب المقدس تقريباً شبه يومي..

ولما يجي يوم أشعر فيه بعدم رغبة لقراءة الإنجيل (كسل أو ضيق وقت) .. أقول في نفسي:
قريباً سأعود لبلدي ولن استطيع الاحتفاظ بالإنجيل.. لذلك لابد من الإستمتاع بهذه الفرصة الثمينة..

لذلك كنت لا أفوت فرصة إلا وأقرأ فيه الإنجيل

الرب يباركك ويا بختك ..*


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح وسلام 
مع معرفة عميقة لشخصه القدوس الحي آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2014)

اتمنى ان يكون عندى الكتاب المقدس
وكذلك مكتبة مسيحية
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

*ربنا يهبك نعمة الفهم والتمييز وتكون هذه الكتب وسيلة لأستعلان الله فى حياتك ..​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 يونيو 2014)

*مبروك انت  للمسيح الاهم من الكتب 
وبحب احيكى اختيراتك فى الكتب الدرر الثمينه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك بنعمته *


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك !!!
> 
> 
> يا بختك يا أختنا العزيزة والفاضلة..
> ...





حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون عندى الكتاب المقدس
> وكذلك مكتبة مسيحية
> الرب يباركك





شكرا خالص لردودكم 
ع فكرة حياتي مش سهله 
بس انا بحاول 
وبقرأ في الانجيل او ع النت لما ميكونش حد معايا في البيت 
حاولوا ولما تحاولوا ربنا هيساعدكم 
وشكرا لانكم فرحتولي ونورتوا موضوعي بردودكم:flowers:


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح وسلام
> مع معرفة عميقة لشخصه القدوس الحي آمين
> ​



 ربنا يخليك لينا يا استاذ ايمن  انا بحب اشوف كومنتاتك ومواضيعك جدااااا وبحترمك جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ربنا يهبك نعمة الفهم والتمييز وتكون هذه الكتب وسيلة لأستعلان الله فى حياتك ..​*



اللهم آمين يا أ/عبد يسوع المسيح


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *مبروك انت  للمسيح الاهم من الكتب
> وبحب احيكى اختيراتك فى الكتب الدرر الثمينه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك بنعمته *




اللهم آمين ,شكرا ماريا نورتييييييني وربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يزيدك فرحه ونعمه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يونيو 2014)

*مبروك عليكى يا باحثة عن الحق *​


----------



## tamav maria (21 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> العفو يا ستي تعالي كل يوم
> وانتي شبراوية بقي ولا ايه ؟
> انا لقيت المحبة قافله واشتريت من دار النشر الاسقفية اللي جنبيها
> بس كانوا مندهشين صدقيني وقلقانين كمان
> ...




بصي حبيبتي رقم التليفون مش مشكله 
انا ممكن تجبيه من ع النت 
بس لو رحتي مكتبة المحبه ها تعجبك جدا لانها دورين ومليانه من كل شئ تحتاجيه وعموما لو تحبي اجيب لك نمرة التليفون دلوقتي ما عنديش مانع 
وحتي لو دخلتي مكتبة المحبه بالحجاب ما فيش حد ها يستغرب لان حاليا بعض المححبات بيدخلوها


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ربنا يزيدك فرحه ونعمه



آمين يارب وانت كمان


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مبروك عليكى يا باحثة عن الحق *​




الله يبارك فيكي وفي عمرك يا ايريني يا حبيبة قلبيييي :* ♥


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> بصي حبيبتي رقم التليفون مش مشكله
> انا ممكن تجبيه من ع النت
> بس لو رحتي مكتبة المحبه ها تعجبك جدا لانها دورين ومليانه من كل شئ تحتاجيه وعموما لو تحبي اجيب لك نمرة التليفون دلوقتي ما عنديش مانع
> وحتي لو دخلتي مكتبة المحبه بالحجاب ما فيش حد ها يستغرب لان حاليا بعض المححبات بيدخلوها





يا خسارة 
ياريتني كنت لحقتها 
عموما المره الجاية بقي ابقي اروح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 يونيو 2014)

ربنا مش بيسيب ولادة 
الرب يباركك ويقف معاكي 
ويذيدك معرفة ونور وحق


----------



## Comment (21 يونيو 2014)

*"وتـعـرفـون الحـق والحـق يـحـرركـم" ( يـوحـنـا 8 : 32 )*










​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2014)

*الف نعمة ونعمة تحل عليكى من رب المجد يسوع 
بس ياخسارة ماشتركتش مع اخواتى فى المنتدى فى مجد خدمتك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى *
*ويزيدك نعمة وبركة *​


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2014)

مبرووووك حبيبتى ربا معاكى ويرعاكى 
حاسة بفرحتك اوى لانى لما بشترى كتاب نفسى اقراه بكون فرحانه جدا فمبالك بقا 
لما يكون الكتاب ده فيه كلام ربنا .. الكتاب المقدس مصدر النور والفرح والحياة ..
الرب يفرح قلبك دايما ويكون معاكى ويسندك


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2014)

*كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً
(يو  6 :  37)
الرب يعطيك نعمة ويبارك حياتك
اعرف ناس لا تعرف القراءة والكتابة .... ومع هذا بيقروا الإنجيل لبلب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

*ألف مبروك عليكي حبيبتي
ربنا يذيدك نعمة
ويقوي إيمانك 
*​


----------



## اليعازر (22 يونيو 2014)

ألف مبروك 
الرب ينور طريقك.
.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 يونيو 2014)

*أستلذي بعذوبة الرب فما اطيبه وما اطيب طرقه!*

*تحياتي *


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
ويديكى سؤال قلبك​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> *واللي انا عذبت فيه إيريني الله يكرمها*
> 
> *وماما أمة الجميلة *
> 
> ...


​يا بنتي شكرتيني مرتين وانا مش استحق الكلام اللي قلتيه عني.
صدقيني انا مقصرة تجاهك غصب عني، بس تأكدي اللي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مقصرش فيها هي صلاتي. دي مش عايزة وقت. الواحد يقدر يصلي في صمت وفي كل وقت ويذكر في صلاته الجميع.  

بصراحة موضوعك خلاني ادمع. أنا ادمع لما اشوف الناس مبسوطة وفرحانة وعايشة تمام التمام، فتبقى دموع الفرح لأن فرحتك بمشترياتك كانت واضحة وملموسة وصادقة وخلت الكل يحس بيها فأنتقلت ليَّ وحسيتها.

الرب يثبت خطواتك ويبارك مساعيكي ويعطيك فهما واستيعابا. 
متخليش الفرحة دي تبقى فرحة وبس، خليها تثمر في قراءة الكتب اللي اشتريتها. إعملي نظام للقراءة عشان مش تكون عشوائية، وصلي كل مرة قبل ما تباشري في القراءة طالبة من الرب أن يعطيك فهما لكلمته.

ومش تنسي تخلي بالك من الكتب - اقصد يكونوا في مكان أمين عشان مش يحصلك مشاكل.... الرب ​​


الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> *الكتب دي انا اشتريتها امبارح من شبرا يوم الجمعه الموافق 20/6 *
> *يوم كان حلو اووووووي *
> *وع فكرة انا اشتريتهم وانا بالحجاب *
> *قولت انا هدخل ع كده واللي مش عاجبه يخبط راسه في الحيط *
> ...


​بعد الدموع ضحكت من الكلام بالأحمر ههههههههه.
برضو  حسيت فيه انك مبسوطة وفرحانة.
الرب يملا قلبك بالسلام والفرح الدائم.​


----------



## روزا فكري (23 يونيو 2014)

مبرووووووك عليكي
وصدقيني انتي مش بس اشتريتي كتب
انتي اشتريتي حياتك وابديتك
ربنا يزيدك نعمه وايمان ​


----------



## My Rock (23 يونيو 2014)

الرب يفرح قلبك على طول


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مبرووووك حبيبتى ربا معاكى ويرعاكى
> حاسة بفرحتك اوى لانى لما بشترى كتاب نفسى اقراه بكون فرحانه جدا فمبالك بقا
> لما يكون الكتاب ده فيه كلام ربنا .. الكتاب المقدس مصدر النور والفرح والحياة ..
> الرب يفرح قلبك دايما ويكون معاكى ويسندك




الله يبارك فيكي 
شكرا يا حبيبتي ع الكلام الحلو 
مبسوطة انك دخلتي وشاركتيني فرحتي


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً
> (يو  6 :  37)
> الرب يعطيك نعمة ويبارك حياتك
> اعرف ناس لا تعرف القراءة والكتابة .... ومع هذا بيقروا الإنجيل لبلب*​




شكرا على رد حضرتك ومرورك يا استاذ صوت صارخ 
نورتني بجد 
اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ألف مبروك عليكي حبيبتي
> ربنا يذيدك نعمة
> ويقوي إيمانك
> *​




آآآآآآمين يارب 
الله يبارك فيكي يا واثقه


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> ألف مبروك
> الرب ينور طريقك.
> .




شكرا اليعازر 
نورتني


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
> ويفرح قلبك دايما
> ويديكى سؤال قلبك​




ربنا يخليكي يا كاندي , نورتيني بمرورك وردك


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)

الف مبرووك اختنا العزيزة
الرب يثبتك فيه
​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *أستلذي بعذوبة الرب فما اطيبه وما اطيب طرقه!*
> 
> *تحياتي *




شكرا استاذ فادي


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> الرب يفرح قلبك على طول




شكرا استاذ ماي روك 
نورتني


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

أمة قال:


> [/CENTER]
> يا بنتي شكرتيني مرتين وانا مش استحق الكلام اللي قلتيه عني.
> صدقيني انا مقصرة تجاهك غصب عني، بس تأكدي اللي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مقصرش فيها هي صلاتي. دي مش عايزة وقت. الواحد يقدر يصلي في صمت وفي كل وقت ويذكر في صلاته الجميع.
> 
> ...




مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه 
لكن شكرا يا ماما 
متحرمش منك ابدا


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 يونيو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> الف مبرووك اختنا العزيزة
> الرب يثبتك فيه
> ​




الله يبارك فيكي 
شكرا على ردك ومرورك العطر


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه
> لكن شكرا يا ماما
> متحرمش منك ابدا


 
بصراحة - صراحة، لو مخشتيش اليوم ورديتي على المشاركات كنت هقلق عليكي.

النعمة تكون معك.


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (24 يونيو 2014)

أمة قال:


> بصراحة - صراحة، لو مخشتيش اليوم ورديتي على المشاركات كنت هقلق عليكي.
> 
> النعمة تكون معك.




ربنا يخليكي يا ماما أمه 
هو انا اترقيت ولا بيتهيئلي ؟؟؟؟
من فعال ل نشيط ؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا ماما أمه
> هو انا اترقيت ولا بيتهيئلي ؟؟؟؟
> من فعال ل نشيط ؟؟؟











هذه ترقية تلقائية تأتي مع وصول مشاركات العضو الحد المطلوب
مبروك وعقبال المباركة.


----------

